# East Cape Glide



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

Been lurking the forum for a couple years now and there's a lot of great information and helpful folks. Here's some photos of my new boat. I picked it up mid-June and have been fishing it at least once a week since. I do a lot of fly fishing in the tidal creeks of jacksonville and the boat has been perfect for my needs. 

I also provided some feedback to another forum member on the Glide if theres any interest. 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1407959925


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sweet ride! Bad ass little skiffs! Welcome to the forum!

Andy


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sexy little skiff….love the color

Great last pic with the oyster bar peaking out…….

Welcome.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

sweet boat man! that thing is clean


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Simple and nice.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice! The color is killer!


----------



## fabian (Jul 31, 2014)

Ya I love that color. What exactly are the names of them


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice skiff. color is very nice. I just got mine home. Having the console installed.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice upgrade BayStYat. I had a felling you were gonna ge one.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments.

Fabian - the hull is kingston grey and the deck is aqua mist on the awl-grip color chart.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Really digging the color combo!!!


----------

